# rogue wave, camera won't turn on :(



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

So I got hit by a rogue wave this morning, soaked head to toe and my camera got hit pretty hard. Dried everything off immediately and it seemed all good but now it won't turn on. I have it all open hoping it dries out and starts working again...anyone have any advice?


----------



## Destin (Apr 26, 2015)

Put it in a giant bowl of rice. Not much else you can do .


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

Destin said:


> Put it in a giant bowl of rice. Not much else you can do .



Yeah I've done that with cell phones before


----------



## Destin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's not your D750, is it?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

Destin said:


> It's not your D750, is it?



Yeah it is


----------



## Destin (Apr 26, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > It's not your D750, is it?
> ...



I'm only reading about it on the internet and I think I just developed chest pain. That sucks man. If you have any type of dehumidifier in your house maybe try setting it next to that and letting it run for a day or two. Only other thing I can think of.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG! I think I would just die if water got inside any of my gear but the D750. I sincerely Hope  you didn't lose your gear to water damage. I don't trust my Canon 6D even in drizzle but Wouldn't have a problem with my Pentax K-3 with 92 weather seals and all,lens weather sealed as well.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2015)

If salt water, then drying it out won't help.  I assume you've already changed the batteries and checked the contacts?  Other obvious places would be a short of the power-on switch.  Beyond that, salt on internal circuitry will cause any number of potential shorts.  Oh man.  I feel your pain (like Dustin, reading this kind of stuff just squeezes the heart).


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 26, 2015)

Happened to me with my old Panasonic LX7. I almost fainted when it truly hit me that it wasn't going to come back on. And that was just a carry around camera. I feel for you.


----------



## BillM (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, hopefully it comes back to life.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2015)

Paul is correct - salt water will corrode everything and in surprisingly short time.  Good luck.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, not a good situation. Sending it in to Nikon first thing in the morning and praying for the best. The only silver lining here is that I'll be renting a d7200 for at least a week to have a camera and stay sane


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Yeah, not a good situation. Sending it in to Nikon first thing in the morning and praying for the best. The only silver lining here is that I'll be renting a d7200 for at least a week to have a camera and stay sane


yep. sorry to hear. Def bad news.  Out of curiosity you think it is a weather sealing issue or did the camera get submerged? And let me say sorry for you one more time, as that just sucks. Hoping for the best for you maybe Nikon will fix you up.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2015)

pgriz said:


> If salt water, then drying it out won't help.  I assume you've already changed the batteries and checked the contacts?  Other obvious places would be a short of the power-on switch.  Beyond that, salt on internal circuitry will cause any number of potential shorts.  Oh man.  I feel your pain (like Dustin, reading this kind of stuff just squeezes the heart).


yeah. Almost be better off dumping it in the bath tub just to try to get the salt water out. But even then if it turned on it may not work for more than a week. Hoping, it wasn't totally drowned here for his sake.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 26, 2015)

I recommend 5mg Versed IVP STAT followed by 2mg Diazapam Q-4 hours until you hear back about your camera.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

bribrius said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, not a good situation. Sending it in to Nikon first thing in the morning and praying for the best. The only silver lining here is that I'll be renting a d7200 for at least a week to have a camera and stay sane
> ...



my body took most of the impact of the wave, but the camera still got splashed pretty good. I don't think the weather sealing is all that great


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> I recommend 5mg Versed IVP STAT followed by 2mg Diazapam Q-4 hours until you hear back about your camera.


Oh, and call your insurance company.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 26, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...


Yeah, I've never been very impressed with Nikon's weather sealing on anything but their single digit bodies.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> Oh, and call your insurance company.



yeah that's the second thing I'm doing in the morning. I've given my insurance agent prints as gifts before so she takes good care of us



fjrabon said:


> Yeah, I've never been very impressed with Nikon's weather sealing on anything but their single digit bodies.



yeah if it was a d4 or something I'd be less worried


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2015)

well if you had it insured, that sure helps!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Its is possible water may have gotten through between the flip out screen and the body.If Nikon claims weather sealing then the whole body should be,but does the lens have weather sealing?


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2015)

Try giving it another bath.

No I'm serious. 

Take the batteries (including the little internal one) out of the camera and give it another bath; this time in distilled water. Water damage is often not the water itself but the minerals and salts within it which form a crust when you dry the water out (which bridges the gaps on connections and causes your problems). 

Distilled water is pure water and should help wash out the impurities. 

Once done you dry it out fully (sealed in a bag with rice - not the with part; not smothered in just within the same bag).


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

Overread said:


> Try giving it another bath.
> 
> No I'm serious.
> 
> ...



A few other people have suggested that, but I'm nervous about introducing more water into this situation. I'm just gonna send it in and hope for the best


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2015)

This won't help this time, but in the future....https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/home-and-property/personal-articles-policy


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2015)

Isn't it covered with your household insurance


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear this...saltwater and electronics with current running through said electronics...bad deal. Best of luck on the repair/replacement/settlement.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Saltwater will just about destroy anything.I had a saltwater aquarium in a basement no carpet but a painted concrete floor and just from some small water spills here and there it literally destroyed the concrete floor and pretty much turned to chalk powder.I love the ocean but man it even turns vehicles into rust buckets just being by the sea.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Isn't it covered with your household insurance



I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## runnah (Apr 26, 2015)

Second the cleaning with distilled water.

Can't hurt to try some minor things right now.

Also have you taken out the coin battery and inspected that area? Also inspect all the media doors and battery covers.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> Second the cleaning with distilled water.
> 
> Can't hurt to try some minor things right now.



Cameras already gone. My buddy works at Hunt's Camera where I got it, gave it to him to send out first thing.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2015)

The weather sealing is mainly for dust.
Or put another way, the weather sealing makes the camera a bit more water-resistant, but DSLRs with _no weather-sealing_ are water-resistant.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2015)

To expound on what KmH just said, this is weather....
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/yoTa0lhYO9Q/maxresdefault.jpg

This is beyond weather.......
http://www.wtip.org/drupal/sites/default/files/images/StormPic_Waves_web.jpg

The only thing that might have made your camera stand up to what happen to you would have been this......
http://www.asseenontv.com/imgcache/...pg?k=663c0c36&pid=458384&s=catl&sn=asseenontv


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 27, 2015)

So I found out this morning that the camera is indeed insured, what a huge relief. I thought I had put a seperate policy just on the gear and not just renter's insurance but I couldn't remember, glad I made up for my forgetfulness with some foresight.


----------



## runnah (Apr 27, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> So I found out this morning that the camera is indeed insured, what a huge relief. I thought I had put a seperate policy just on the gear and not just renter's insurance but I couldn't remember, glad I made up for my forgetfulness with some foresight.



Well in that case throw all your gear into the briny deep!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 27, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> So I found out this morning that the camera is indeed insured, what a huge relief. I thought I had put a seperate policy just on the gear and not just renter's insurance but I couldn't remember, glad I made up for my forgetfulness with some foresight.



Good news! Now you just have to wait for the replacement...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 27, 2015)

Glad to hear it's insured,What a relief that must be.


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 30, 2015)

that suck SO BAD. At least it's insured, and I've seen your last shot of that rogue wave... at least you've made it worth it ><


----------

